# Are REAL FPS games coming back?



## pink freud (Aug 5, 2011)

None of this dumbed down console shooter stuff, but actual twitch PC shooters?

New tribes:


Firefall:
Firefall Gameplay Trailer - DigiChina on Vimeo

I loved twitch shooters back in the day. Tribes 2, in my opinion, was the best shooter ever released, with how friendly it was to the modding community and how naturally fast paced and strategic it was. I would love for that type of gaming to come back, and see if people remember how to fight without chest-high walls to crouch behind.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 5, 2011)

Unreal Tournament-esque 400mph gameplay ftw!


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Aug 5, 2011)

Holy hell does that look amazing!


----------



## Mexi (Aug 5, 2011)

I think the culture around FPS games has changed too much for developers to keep making games that (sadly) don't have as much appeal as the current fotm of war simulations. the unreal tournament days were probably the apex of such gaming, sadly. *sigh*


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 6, 2011)

I wanna play tribes, but my computer would shit itself in fear upon seeing the download.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Aug 6, 2011)

Is the demo available on steam.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 6, 2011)

I hope so, it really bugs me that new FPS's are so fucking dumbed down and skill free. That's probably the biggest reason I stopped playing, I just play UT and CS now once in a blue moon


----------



## Origin (Aug 6, 2011)

Still love CS(both) and Quake, but this latest Tribes has me intrigued...I definitely agree that pretty much any recent shooter makes me completely flaccid.  This looks promising!


----------



## wlfers (Aug 6, 2011)

Skill based movement keeps me playing natural selection.. some alien vs marine half life 1 mod... 

this looks interesting.


----------



## pink freud (Aug 6, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


> Is the demo available on steam.



No clue about Tribes, but Firefall is in invite-beta right now.


----------



## ScottyB724 (Aug 6, 2011)

Gears of War is the only fps shooter series on consoles that is worth playing. Gears 3 is going to be amazing too. And gears is not dumbed down at all, none of that halo or cod bullshit.

Edit: 100th post. Also, I just realized that technically gears isn't first person, but it is when you aim/zoom in.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 7, 2011)

God yes. I've been following Tribes: Ascend since the day it was announced, and I'm also always on the lookout for tidbits about Tribes: Universe. Tribes and Tribes 2 were my favorite games way back when. The trailer for Firefall also looked pretty cool, although it didn't appear as twitch-y.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 7, 2011)

ScottyB724 said:


> Gears of War is the only fps shooter series on consoles that is worth playing. Gears 3 is going to be amazing too. And gears is not dumbed down at all, none of that halo or cod bullshit.
> 
> Edit: 100th post. Also, I just realized that technically gears isn't first person, but it is when you aim/zoom in.



GoW is possibly the most unbalanced game I've ever played. Any game that has host advantage and power weapon spam is bad in my book. Not only does it have those things, but has every action mapped to the A button, allowing people to "wallbounce" and roll endlessly. Lame.


----------



## Mordacain (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm not sure if I agree with the assertion that any games that has advanced to include tactical elements is not a real first person shooter.

However, I loved Tribes and was a dedicated Twitch FPS gamer. My personal opinion, the last great twitch shooter was Painkiller. I wouldn't mind spending some time with the twitch again since I'm an infinitely better reactionary gamer than strategist.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Aug 7, 2011)

I haven't gotten my Tribes on in YEARS. Super excited for this game, when I come out of my Skyrim fueled isolation, I'll be ready.


----------



## Bobo (Aug 7, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> GoW is possibly the most unbalanced game I've ever played. Any game that has host advantage and power weapon spam is bad in my book. Not only does it have those things, but has every action mapped to the A button, allowing people to "wallbounce" and roll endlessly. Lame.



Gears 3 is on dedicated servers, but yes 1 and 2 had horrible host advantage. I have no problem with the power weapons, I don't think they're overpowered. If anything is spammed it's the shotguns...and I love that. No other game I've played brings that intense cqc action, but Gears 3 will be more varied so the gnasher shotgun shouldn't be used as much.

What's wrong with wallbouncing? You can play well with or without it. Wallbouncers certainly don't rule the game, and rolling usually only gets you killed so that's no big advantage. A wallbouncing shotgun battle takes time to master, but is so fun when you get the hang of it.

Wait a sec, I'm not sure why Gears is being talked about in a FPS thread  lol


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 7, 2011)

Bobo said:


> Gears 3 is on dedicated servers, but yes 1 and 2 had horrible host advantage. I have no problem with the power weapons, I don't think they're overpowered. If anything is spammed it's the shotguns...and I love that. No other game I've played brings that intense cqc action, but Gears 3 will be more varied so the gnasher shotgun shouldn't be used as much.
> 
> What's wrong with wallbouncing? You can play well with or without it. Wallbouncers certainly don't rule the game, and rolling usually only gets you killed so that's no big advantage. A wallbouncing shotgun battle takes time to master, but is so fun when you get the hang of it.
> 
> Wait a sec, I'm not sure why Gears is being talked about in a FPS thread  lol



I've just never been a fan of that series' multiplayer, but I think the single player and coop is excellent.

Why are we talking about a third person game?


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 7, 2011)

I remember playing LAN games of Tribes back in the day when I was still in highschool... so much fun! 7am rolls around on Saturday morning and my buddy's mom comes down to check on us and we're all still up playing!


----------



## pink freud (Aug 7, 2011)

So many of us seemed to have played Tribes.

Which forces me to make a confession:

If you were ever jetting over lava, and some stealthed person came up and EMP'd your energy away so you fell to your death: Yeah, that was probably me, sorry about that.


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 8, 2011)

ScottyB724 said:


> Gears of War is the only fps shooter series on consoles that is worth playing. Gears 3 is going to be amazing too. And gears is not dumbed down at all, none of that halo or cod bullshit.
> 
> Edit: 100th post. Also, I just realized that technically gears isn't first person, but it is when you aim/zoom in.



First of all, Gears isn't a FPS 

Secondly, Halo and CoD can both require much more forethought and strategy than GoW. In Gow, best weapon wins, unless you can get a shotgun close enough to someone else, then it's whoever gets to that sweet kill spot first. gameplay is very repetitive IMO. I love the game, but in Halo and CoD there's much more allowance for different styles of play, and while that's certainly abused, especially in CoD, it always allows for an alternate way to play the game.

The new Tribes looks pretty cool, but I always got the a 'lacking' feeling while playing. I much preferred playing Unreal Tournament or (possibly a bit later) the earliest Battlefield games.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 8, 2011)

pink freud said:


> So many of us seemed to have played Tribes.
> 
> Which forces me to make a confession:
> 
> If you were ever jetting over lava, and some stealthed person came up and EMP'd your energy away so you fell to your death: Yeah, that was probably me, sorry about that.



I played Tribes for a long time. I generally sucked because my computer back then was a piece of junk. Despite that, I don't think that *ever* happened to me. 

Also, are you talking about Tribes 1 or 2? Because Tribes 1 didn't have a cloaking device in the default game settings, you'd have to be playing a mod to get that.

(I probably played Tribes and Tribes 2 in equal measure, a lot of both).


----------



## TwitTheShred (Aug 8, 2011)

Whats all the descusion with GoW all about? it's not FPS just becuase it has guns doesnt mean it's a FPS.

Unreal will allways be on top for me. I still play Unreal Tournement 3 on 360 quite alot, shame the community is dyeing on it though. i blame the likes of Cock of Doody.


----------



## pink freud (Aug 8, 2011)

Xaios said:


> I played Tribes for a long time. I generally sucked because my computer back then was a piece of junk. Despite that, I don't think that *ever* happened to me.
> 
> Also, are you talking about Tribes 1 or 2? Because Tribes 1 didn't have a cloaking device in the default game settings, you'd have to be playing a mod to get that.
> 
> (I probably played Tribes and Tribes 2 in equal measure, a lot of both).



I almost exclusively played modded T2. 1000kph Shrikes FTW.


----------



## Infinite Recursion (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm not trying to stir shit but I really don't see how CoD or Halo is "dumbed down" compared to something like Quake or CS. If anything, they seem like technical improvements to me (disregarding how much some of the later games in the newer franchises sucked).


----------



## Hallic (Aug 8, 2011)

Battlefield 1942(&mods) || Unreal tournament 2k4 || Medal of honour: allied asault || Operation flashpoint || Quake arena


----------



## Qweklain (Aug 10, 2011)

athawulf said:


> Skill based movement keeps me playing natural selection.. some alien vs marine half life 1 mod...
> 
> this looks interesting.


The new Natural Selection 2 is supposed to be completed this year I think. Been in development for quite a few years. I think last year they had pre-orders for the Limited Edition of it that gave access to the Alpha and Beta. I have not looked into it much in quite a few months, but it will be amazing when it finally comes out!


----------



## niffnoff (Aug 16, 2011)

TwitTheShred said:


> Whats all the descusion with GoW all about? it's not FPS just becuase it has guns doesnt mean it's a FPS.
> 
> Unreal will allways be on top for me. I still play Unreal Tournement 3 on 360 quite alot, shame the community is dyeing on it though. i blame the likes of Cock of Doody.



I bought Unreal III for 360 and I loved it... problem was the multiplayer was the bane of it. The singleplayer made no sense to me, and well the community seemed dead....


----------



## BlackMesa (Aug 16, 2011)

Speaking of real fp's and CS have you guys seen this yet? Looks interesting. I really miss the old days of when I was involved in a huge multi clan, multi server CS community. Good times.
Counter-Strike: Global Offensive on Steam


----------



## leandroab (Aug 22, 2011)

BlackMesa said:


> Speaking of real fp's and CS have you guys seen this yet? Looks interesting. I really miss the old days of when I was involved in a huge multi clan, multi server CS community. Good times.
> Counter-Strike: Global Offensive on Steam



O shi!


----------



## Tomo009 (Aug 22, 2011)

Arena shooters just aren't as popular anymore, they were my favorites as well. Tactical shooter isn't an appropriate term in my opinion, for example I would consider Unreal an arena shooter and Battlefield a tactical shooter (the real Battlefield series). CoD and what Halo has become in recent years in my opinion is just an abstraction of the fun from those two fields with a cinema makeover.


----------



## GazPots (Aug 22, 2011)

So Counterstrike is coming to ps3/xbox.


Oh shi!


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 22, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> I hope so, it really bugs me that new FPS's are so fucking dumbed down and skill free. That's probably the biggest reason I stopped playing, I just play UT and CS now once in a blue moon



play half-life 2 plus the episodes.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 22, 2011)

GazPots said:


> So Counterstrike is coming to ps3/xbox.
> 
> 
> Oh shi!



Technically, Counterstrike DID already come to Xbox:







It didn't fare as well on consoles as it does on PC.


----------



## GazPots (Aug 22, 2011)

Haha, i actually remember that now you mention it.


Hopefully the console port this time doesn't suck.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 22, 2011)

GazPots said:


> Haha, i actually remember that now you mention it.
> 
> 
> Hopefully the console port this time doesn't suck.



Yeah I actually bought it at the time, it was pretty awful on console.  I guess since it seems like other FPS games are decent on consoles (again, I hate that unlike PCs consoles do not get the option of dedicated servers ) hopefully they will step up their game for you console guys this time around.


----------



## Mr Violence (Aug 22, 2011)

I played Quake 2 a veritable fuckload when I was younger. I miss skill based twitch shooters.

CS: GO has me pumped. I'm hoping they don't ruin anything.


----------



## leandroab (Aug 22, 2011)

Mr Violence said:


> I played Quake 2 a veritable fuckload when I was younger. I miss skill based twitch shooters.



Oh god. Quake 2 multiplayer was amazing. I miss the sound of the Hyperblaster fucking people up.


----------



## Mr Violence (Aug 22, 2011)

leandroab said:


> Oh god. Quake 2 multiplayer was amazing. I miss the sound of the Hyperblaster fucking people up.



I was a rail gun surgeon. I just installed it on my PC to reminisce. Pretty awesome.


----------



## Mordacain (Aug 22, 2011)

Tomo009 said:


> Arena shooters just aren't as popular anymore, they were my favorites as well. Tactical shooter isn't an appropriate term in my opinion, for example I would consider Unreal an arena shooter and Battlefield a tactical shooter (the real Battlefield series). CoD and what Halo has become in recent years in my opinion is just an abstraction of the fun from those two fields with a cinema makeover.



I'm not sure if I can agree about Halo being an abstraction of anything. Halo is its own thing and it does it well. IMO, no other games has as frenetic a multiplayer experience and much of that has to do with how seamless combat it. Switching from explosives, to firearms to melee really makes the combat flow and I've not played a single game where those differing modes of play are as responsive or become as instinctive to use at a moments' notice.

That being said, I pretty much suck at Halo multiplayer because I still can't shake my twitch-training roots.


----------



## Origin (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't understand CS on a console, especially for this new one unless they fundamentally change the feel (ie remove the absolute need to be pixel-accurate immediately and control recoil properly immediately or die immediately ), which would kinda ruin the actually-being-CS aspect for me. Might stay on Source and 1.6 to be honest. I'll give it a try on PC at least of course  

I dunno, I guess I figured with their last big update on Source it was a sign they were leaving it alone for a good while. Little confused, but whatever it's their call


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 23, 2011)

Origin said:


> I don't understand CS on a console, especially for this new one unless they fundamentally change the feel (ie remove the absolute need to be pixel-accurate immediately and control recoil properly immediately or die immediately ), which would kinda ruin the actually-being-CS aspect for me. Might stay on Source and 1.6 to be honest. I'll give it a try on PC at least of course
> 
> I dunno, I guess I figured with their last big update on Source it was a sign they were leaving it alone for a good while. Little confused, but whatever it's their call



From what I heard, CS:GO is basically using the same Source engine. so it shouldnt be too different than source.


----------



## Tomo009 (Aug 23, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> I'm not sure if I can agree about Halo being an abstraction of anything. Halo is its own thing and it does it well. IMO, no other games has as frenetic a multiplayer experience and much of that has to do with how seamless combat it. Switching from explosives, to firearms to melee really makes the combat flow and I've not played a single game where those differing modes of play are as responsive or become as instinctive to use at a moments' notice.
> 
> That being said, I pretty much suck at Halo multiplayer because I still can't shake my twitch-training roots.



Halo 1 was an amazing arena shooter, 2 and 3 weren't bad either, continued without changing much for better or worse. When the time for change came, at least in my mind, ODST and Reach did it all wrong. ODST wasn't so bad as it was really more of a spin-off and was sort of meant to be a bit more of a tactical shooter but I just didn't like Reach as much.

Can't really get into Counter-Strike, nothing wrong with the game it just doesn't really click with me.


----------



## pink freud (Aug 23, 2011)

The most brilliant thing about CS was the "other" maps.


----------



## gilsontsang (Sep 12, 2011)

bring back tribes!


----------



## Tranquilliser (Sep 20, 2011)

I want to see less of the mass-produced bullshit like Call of Duty and more original, engaging Shooter-style videogames like Deus Ex or Metroid.
I enjoy the GC/Wii Metroid series because they have a storyline, and aren't all 'I'm the USA and I'm here to blow the terrorists up!'.
The whole multi-platform Shooter thing is really watering the industry down.
Thanks to the cross-platform porting we get now, we get no LAN on PC games, and some games even have limited frame rates... 
What makes it worse is the whole swing in gamer tendencies to be more casual, less involved and less concerned about a decent storyline and gameplay, rather than if they can play multiplayer or not.
I want to be able to play multiplayer, with no need for a stupid, laggy server, with the three other kids in my home. 

So I hope we see more creativity and depth to FPS style games, rather than the monotony in the current market, as well as a return to a more PC-focused market. (I know this isn't where the money is heading, but they could do well to develop the PC version first, and then port to consoles, rather than the other way around.)


----------



## Rock4ever (Sep 22, 2011)

Rage is out in a couple weeks I think


----------



## ShreddingDragon (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm really glad they've stepped up with the Serious Sam games again though. Also, wonder if Hard Reset is worthy? It was previewed in magazines as "a return to the golden age of FPS where shooting bad guys and collecting key cards was the big thing". Sounds great to me


----------

